# My first experience with Port



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

After watching a wine documentary on History channel, I decided to try a bottle of Port. I'm not a big fan of any type of wine, but was surprised how limited the selection of Port vs. Wine was at my local store. Anyways, I found an expensive bottle for $3.80 (yes, three dollars and eighty cents). I know my wife likes champagne and sparkling wine, so I wanted her to try this too.

After uncorking, I noticed it smelled exactly like wine with rubbing alcohol in the glass. The bottle suggested cooling over ice, so I did that. Very fruity and pungeant, and it warmed my throat all the way down, similar to Thunderbird. I'm on my second glass as I type this and I find it to be an aquired taste. Not too bad.

Can anyone suggest a nice port that might not smell of rubbing alcohol. I can't imagine this cheap bottle of Port can be my best experience, but now that I know what it tastes like, I would like to try to find something a little better. Any help!?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Well the problem was $3.80

I enjoy 1997 C lem Vintage Port and think its a nice port that is palatable for the masses......

Which can be bought here, but there are so many

www.wineglobe.com/51814.html

Also any Taylors would be good

Just my .02


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Fonseca Bin no 27 is delicious, and probably $20 or so for a bottle.

The next time you go out to dinner someplace nice, have port for dessert so you can try different kinds. Looking at the menu will also give you an idea of what ports to look for when shopping.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Poor spending decision Brother...you could have got a fiver of Fighting Cocks off the Devil Site for $3.80!!  

I concur with trogdor, Fonseca 27 is a nice inexpensive port to start with.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Those are some great suggestions, when your up to it for a special occasion perhaps I would try a 1985 Vintage Grahams ...I had one with my father and some PAMs during the summer and it was one of the greatest nights of my life! I cant begin to tell you how amazing that port is. but they are pricey so make sure you like port first.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

One of my favorite cheaper ports is the Quinta do Noval LBV 1999. Very good. Runs about $25.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

trogdor said:


> Fonseca Bin no 27 is delicious, and probably $20 or so for a bottle.
> 
> The next time you go out to dinner someplace nice, have port for dessert so you can try different kinds. Looking at the menu will also give you an idea of what ports to look for when shopping.


:tpd:

Great advice. Bin 27 is a reserve porto and supposed to taste a bit like a mature vintage. Along the same lines you may like to try Sandeman's Founder's Reserve (about $15), one of my favorites in the reserve style. I'd suggest staying away from vintage portos until you have a bit more experience.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

If you'd like to try a tawny port, I would suggest the 10 year old Delaforce. It is really nice and is priced around $20 or so. Enjoy!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Cockburn or Fonseca tawny ports bro

~M


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sigarz said:


> Those are some great suggestions, when your up to it for a special occasion perhaps I would try a 1985 Vintage Grahams...


:tpd: 85 Grahams is one of the finest ports from the 1980's; I just split a Magnum of it a few weeks ago. Better than the 83 in my opinion. Another winner that is $100.00 is the 77 Croft or 80 Dow. Something more in-line with everyday kind of prices, I would select the Taylor 10 year tawny.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

cigar_joel said:


> One of my favorite cheaper ports is the Quinta do Noval LBV 1999. Very good. Runs about $25.


That is also a good unfiltered LBV. I just picked up a two cases at $20.00 a bottle, but is worth $25 for sure. Ferreira LBV is a fine one too.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

In case nobody noticed... this is slope 423 at club stogie...... 

:hn


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd: 85 Grahams is one of the finest ports from the 1980's; I just split a Magnum of it a few weeks ago. Better than the 83 in my opinion. Another winner that is $100.00 is the 77 Croft or 80 Dow. Something more in-line with everyday kind of prices, I would select the Taylor 10 year tawny.


Agree with the everyday priced Taylor tawny and I think you recommended a Kirkland from Costco a while back that is also a good everyday port.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow! These seem like all great recomendations. Now to find a pen to write down some of these names for the next time I go shopping! Thanks!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Another good intro to tawny port is an Australian port called Hardy's Whiskers Blake. It runs $12-$14.

http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...llpartial&Ntk=All&nocontinue=s&cntShpng1Rec=1


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Another good intro to tawny port is an Australian port called Hardy's Whiskers Blake. It runs $12-$14.
> 
> http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...llpartial&Ntk=All&nocontinue=s&cntShpng1Rec=1


Nuh-uh! If it's not from Portugal, then it ain't Port, it's just fortified wine.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Nuh-uh! If it's not from Portugal, then it ain't Port, it's just fortified wine.


If you MUST split hairs, then you ARE correct. 
Just don't call ANY sparkling wine champagne unless that is its origin.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Fonseca +1


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Nuh-uh! If it's not from Portugal, then it ain't Port, it's just fortified wine.





pnoon said:


> If you MUST split hairs, then you ARE correct.
> Just don't call ANY sparkling wine champagne unless that is its origin.


Actually if we are splitting hairs, I believe all Ports not from Potugal are called Ports (and yes, just fortified wines), and not *Portos*

But I will second or thrid the Fonseca, very good intro Port.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> Well the problem was $3.80


HaHa! Yep! If you spend $5 on a bottle of port, expect the quality of a $5 wine. Now had that been a chocolate shake. 

+1 for the Fonseca. Good stuff at a good price.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> If you MUST split hairs, then you ARE correct.
> Just don't call ANY sparkling wine champagne unless that is its origin.


Ask my wife about my top ten list of pet peeves sometime. This is definitely in there.

...and don't get me started on "Parmesan" cheese from Wisconsin!



drevim said:


> Actually if we are splitting hairs, I believe all Ports not from Potugal are called Ports (and yes, just fortified wines), and not *Portos*...


_Similar wines, often also called "Port", are produced in several other countries, notably Australia, South Africa, India and the United States. In some nations, including Canada, after a phase-in period, and the countries of the European Union, only the product from Portugal may be labeled as Port. In the United States, the Portuguese product, by Federal law pursuant to a treaty with Portugal, must be labeled "Porto" or "Vinho do Porto" for differentiation._

~Wikipedia

Yumm! Indian Port!


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

another vote for fonseca, 10 yr tawny is around 25 bucks.:dr


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

tnip23 said:


> another vote for fonseca, 10 yr tawny is around 25 bucks.:dr


The kirkland 10 yr tawny is actually made by Fonseco. Seems to taste the same and only 17 bucks. Try Costco or Sams club.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

niterider56 said:


> The kirkland 10 yr tawny is actually made by Fonseco. Seems to taste the same and only 17 bucks. Try Costco or Sams club.


Yes, the Kirkland 10 Year is noticebly better than the Fonseca 10 year and both are made by Fonseca. Thicker taste, more refined with layers. Kirkland is only at Costco and costs $16.00; I just picked up a case of it and is the best deal in town. Not sure how long it will be around as this is not a year round product by them, so stock up!

I would pick Taylor 10 over Fonseca 10 if Costco wasn't around.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Another good intro to tawny port is an Australian port called Hardy's Whiskers Blake. It runs $12-$14.


Not such a fan, it is way to sweet for my tastes. When I first tried it about 10 years ago I thought it was great. After a year, I could never drink it again. Even the high-end ports from Aus or RSA just don't taste like the stuff from Portugal!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

I would recommend the Jonesy Old Tawny Port. Only $10 but better than some of the more pricey ones. It's made in Australia. More on the fruitier side and leaves nice notes on your palate.


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

I just tried my first port the other day as well.

It was Sandemans Tawny, cost me $13 for a bottle. Quite good and I really enjoy it. I can see myself drinking this on a regular basis.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> I would recommend the Jonesy Old Tawny Port. Only $10 but better than some of the more pricey ones. It's made in Australia. More on the fruitier side and leaves nice notes on your palate.


:tpd:

Haven't tried it myself and not a true porto but Robert Parker has given it 90+ ratings which is unheard of for a wine in this price range (though he seems to skew ratings for sweeter wines).

It isn't terribly popular but I have yet to have a Sandeman I wasn't pleased with for the price which is more than I can say for some of the larger names such as Grahams (yes, I'm the one person who didn't like six grapes; found it thin and medicinal).


----------

